# How do I measure a scorpion?



## port513 (Jan 30, 2005)

From what point to what point should I measure a scorpion to get the right size?


----------



## avd88 (Jan 30, 2005)

from the telson to the pedipalps?


----------



## port513 (Jan 30, 2005)

And how do I do that on a really hot scorpion?


----------



## avd88 (Jan 30, 2005)

Well Im not an expert but you can grab it with a pair of pliers with a rubber tip (so u dont hurt the scorp) and measure it with a ruler, thats what I would do. but how i said, Im not an expert.


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 30, 2005)

As far as I'm aware you measure a scorpion from the front edge of the prosoma (head) to the telson (sting). A live scorpion is not easy to measure, you can however put them in the fridge for a while to calm them down.

Edit: Sometimes they seem to measured from prosoma to base of the tail as well, which can be useful since tail lengths are sometimes highly sexually dimorphic. I can't remember which is considered the official measurement.


----------



## avd88 (Jan 30, 2005)

Fusion, is much more expierienced than me, listen to his adivice.


----------



## port513 (Jan 30, 2005)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> As far as I'm aware you measure a scorpion from the front edge of the prosoma (head) to the telson (sting). A live scorpion is not easy to measure, you can however put them in the fridge for a while to calm them down.


Don't think my A. mauretanicus likes to be that cold 


EDIT:

And I will NEVER freehandle them, NO WAY!


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 30, 2005)

A brief cooling will do nothing except make them more docile, even scorpions from extremely hot enviroments can withstand temperatures below 10C for a considerable time, which is handy for postage in the UK


----------



## port513 (Jan 30, 2005)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> A brief cooling will do nothing except make them more docile, even scorpions from extremely hot enviroments can withstand temperatures below 10C for a considerable time, which is handy for postage in the UK


Maybe I skip this measurement  I don't really want to handle them if I don't have to


----------



## SpaceHawk (Jan 30, 2005)

The best way to measure a live scorp is by buying a drafting compass.  Just open it or close to an approx. size and place to the scorp.  The dial on the compass is right by your thumb when you hold it, so it is easy to make adjustments.  This is the easiest way I have found.  Then for the metasoma, since its curled usually, just measure the first segment and times it by five, unless you can get them to straighten it.  This way, you don't have to use the fridge to cool them, and you don't have to guees by using a ruler and waiting for them to calm down.  I will add some pictures to a new thread of what it is incase anyone has never seen a drafting compass.


----------



## ScorpDude (Jan 31, 2005)

use a program called snake measure, basically you take a pic of it next to a ruler, just do a google search for it, its great.


----------

